

Constellation: very expensive android smartphone - mstrem
http://constellation.vertu.com/

======
yohann305
I personally wouldn't buy a very expensive android phone for the sole reason
that in a year or two, the OS and overall look'n'feel will become "retro",
old, and obsolete. It's like owning the gold version of the 1998 Sony Ericsson
phone for la creme de la creme
persons.([http://www.shop.mj.com.ua/pic/Mobile%20Sony%20Ericsson%20t65...](http://www.shop.mj.com.ua/pic/Mobile%20Sony%20Ericsson%20t650%20Gold.jpg))
You wouldn't want to show it off today, would you?

I'd rather buy an expensive set of jewelry or a set of silverware as they come
with a "timeless" look.

It's just my opinion. Debate?

~~~
slowdown
You were the same person who asked domains for free when it clearly said it
was $50, right? I don't see how you would buy anything expensive at all, let
alone an Android phone. ;)

